# levsin side effects?



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

I take Levsin about 2x per week and haven't even noticed any of the listed side effects. Today I had a horrible pain on my right side and usually only get it on the left. Could Levsin cause this pain or is it possible that the pain comes back or "rebounds" worse than before you take it?


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I've never heard of a Levsin side effect like that! Of course, you can do a google search and find out all about Levsin side effects from drug companies. FOr me, I found that Levsin made my hyper and shaky physically and mentally. I also had an insatiable urge to tie frying pans and other metal objects to my body, and strut around campus yelling "Resistance is Futile! You will be assimilated into the BORG!" The doctor then put me on Donnatel, and within days I thought I was 7 brides, and wondered where my 7 brothers were at (what an orgy!). Finally, I tried Bentyl and remained coherent. Bentyl tends to relax my mind and make me compassionate and loving to puppy dogs and hummingbirds.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

I think I may try the Bentyl! Thanks and you know with all of our strange and varied experiences we ought to tour the comedy circuit!


----------

